# Question for all you sellers out there



## tropicaljenn (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been making soap for my friends and family for 2 years just plain veggie oil soap. I have been considering selling at my local farmers market come spring. so I am working on, working with colors, swirling and adding fragrances. My question is how do you approach the coloring of your soaps? do you have specific color combinations that you use each time you use that fragerance? or do you just do what inspires you in the moment?


----------



## Moonblossom (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm inspired by the moment so my soaps all look different, depending on my mood and what I'm thinking about at the time.


----------



## debbism (Dec 6, 2011)

I do.  My customers get attached to certain scent/color combos.  And in having an online shop, it is a real pain to take new pics of the same scented soap if the color combo is changed each time.

But if you are only selling at live shows and farmer's markets, I don't see anything wrong with change......but you will probably accumulate regulars who might get attached!


----------



## Relle (Dec 6, 2011)

People associate colour and scent together, like lavender scent /mauve, rose scent/ pink, lemon scent /yellow. Its easier that way.


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 6, 2011)

I record everything I do and make an afford to create a consistent product.
As soon as you start selling, it's not just a creative outlet anymore.


----------



## Tegan (Dec 6, 2011)

> As soon as you start selling, it's not just a creative outlet anymore.



Well....it is....but we just call those "Limited Editions!" hehehehehe.


----------



## tropicaljenn (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks everybody, I was leaning toward consistancy with some "limited editions" and thats seems to be the over all opinion. This board is sooo amazing. I started with a few books and never thought to look for a forum till just recently. the wealth of knowledge here is better than many books. Good Job Everyone!!!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 7, 2011)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> I record everything I do and make an afford to create a consistent product.
> As soon as you start selling, it's not just a creative outlet anymore.


This.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2011)

I do & I don't.  There are some soaps that I use the same colours and colour combo's, others I allow inspiration to strike.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 13, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Double this.  

And the reason I quit selling.  Lol.  

But I agree.  Customers do expect colors/scents to match.  Go walk in to a bath and body.  If the product color doesn't match the soap then the label certainly does.  

Pink- rose, red/white - peppermint, purple/lavender, blue/blueberry...etc.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a list of "regulars" that I keep consistent, and label my play batches as limited editions.  Keeping the regulars consistent doesn't keep people from asking if they can have lavender scented soap in a pink or green color, though!  If and when I have the time, I do quite a bit of custom work for those types of customers.  All the comments about customers getting attached to certain soaps is SOOOO true.  It makes you feel so good when a customer says "I just can't live without...."

Good luck!


----------

